# Rollenspieler gesucht



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Heidiho,

bevor das Gemecker losgeht, ja, ich weiß, dass Dun Morogh ein normaler Server ist und ja, ich hab die Suchfunktion benutzt...

Ich bin schon seit Jahren aktive Foren- und Chatrollenspielerin und hab für eine Zeit auch mal HdRO auf einem RP-Server gespielt, was mir megaviel Spaß gemacht hat. Nun kommt WoW ins Spiel. Ich würd seit längerem wirklich gerne mal einfach einen Abend lang den Handelschannel ausschalten, mich gepflegt in ein hübsches Gasthaus setzen und mit anderen Blutelfen/Tauren/Orcs/Trollen/Untoten einen netten Abend verbringen, ohne Raids, Equip- oder DPS-Poserei. Bin zwar auf einem normalen Server, aber ein paar Hordler auf Dun Morogh werden sich doch bestimmt (hoffentlich...) für ein bisschen RP zu finden sein? Ich möchte nämlich auch ungern auf einen RP-Server transen, da ich auch mit Freunden zocke, die ich schon vor WoW im RL kannte und auch gerne mit denen zusammen spiele. Man muss ja nicht hundertprozentig festlegen, dass man sich IMMER um die und die Uhrzeit trifft, und es geht ja auch nicht um das tägliche Spiel, sondern eben um höchstens mal einen Abend in der Woche. Und ob man sich dann einfach nur in ein Gasthaus setzt und ein bisschen schreibt oder andere Sachen unternimmt, kann man dann ja auch noch besprechen =)

So. Falls jetzt irgendwer Interesse dran bekommen hat, mal ein bisschen RP zu betreiben, kann mich gern hier anschreiben, per PN oder hier im Thread, oder mich auch ingame anschreiben -> Ralisa - Horde - Dun Morogh...

So, ich hoffe, ein paar Antworten kommen zustande ^^


----------

